# Mcgregor to Floyd "I have him running around showtime begging for a fight!"



## puglisticstudent83 (Jan 6, 2016)

Conor cracks me up. But he kinda makes a point in terms that Floyd was using his name to muster up PR for whatever reason he wanted to. Whose picking Conor this weekend? I think he gets it right this time against Nate and finishes him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I heard that Floyd did and still wanted to fight him, but Dana White was blocking it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I heard that Floyd did and still wanted to fight him, but Dana White was blocking it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd wasn't the one that needed Connor, Connor was the one trying to generate interest and delay the Diaz rematch.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't listen to the interview but if he's said what the title says, he's probably correct. I'm sure Floyd is trying to get Showtime to sign off to box an MMA fighter and get paid millions.. Easy win and easy millions... Thing is I don't see Dana allowing it... Connor would take it I'm sure, he gets millions and an excuse for the loss as he's not a real boxer.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

It would be probably the biggest mismatch in PPV history.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They should just do it in the octagon. I'd rather not see it in the ring.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I can not stand this guy. Not only is he just an egotistical cunt, but he really thinks he is the biggest thing in boxing, a sport he has never even fought in? And this guy was getting beat standing up by fucking Nate Diaz but he thinks he can beat Mayweather? But not only that, he thinks he is worth something in boxing and that mayweather is begging to fight him? That can't be true, and if it is, that is really bad on Mayweather's part. That fight is a joke and always has been.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He calls Canelo and GGG cherry pickers also

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...e-diaz-202-las-vegas-20160815-snap-story.html

"If you look at the history of the fight game, especially in this new era, it's full of stars cherry picking their opponents," McGregor told The Times. "When they hold a position of power, when they get a name, all of a sudden they pick weaker opponents. *They look down their division. Nobody looks up a division. Nobody looks at true challenges*.

"Then, once in a blue moon, when that true challenge can't be denied, like the [Floyd] Mayweather-[Manny] Pacquiao situation, it happens.

*"But when you look at this Canelo [Alvarez] situation," who surrendered his middleweight belt to fight anonymous English 154-pound champion Liam Smith instead of unbeaten middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin, and Golovkin turning around to fight 147-pound champion Kell Brook for his next opponent, "it's an era of cherry picking," McGregor said.*

"It's not like that with me. I'm here to challenge myself. I'm training to go up two divisions, and it's going to be a great fight," he said.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He calls Canelo and GGG cherry pickers also
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...e-diaz-202-las-vegas-20160815-snap-story.html
> 
> ...


People can dislike him all they want. But more often than not, he speaks the truth.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He calls Canelo and GGG cherry pickers also
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...e-diaz-202-las-vegas-20160815-snap-story.html
> 
> ...


The irony is that he is the ultimate cherry pick by Mayweather :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The irony is that he is the ultimate cherry pick by Mayweather :lol:


100 million dollar pay checks arent cherry picks.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> 100 million dollar pay checks arent cherry picks.


100 million dollar easy ass fights are the very definition of cherry picks. McGregor is the ripest, juiciest, most lucrative cherry. :deal


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i do see FM bringing this up pretty often


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Has Showtime moved there offices to Brazil?


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I can not stand this guy. Not only is he just an egotistical cunt, but he really thinks he is the biggest thing in boxing, a sport he has never even fought in? And this guy was getting beat standing up by fucking Nate Diaz but he thinks he can beat Mayweather? But not only that, he thinks he is worth something in boxing and that mayweather is begging to fight him? That can't be true, and if it is, that is really bad on Mayweather's part. That fight is a joke and always has been.


This in a nutshell. McGregor was getting hit by Diaz, who in my opinion is a decent striker by MMA standards but absolutely horrible as far as pure boxing is concerned. Mayweather would toy with this clown and check-hook him until he was knocked senseless.

McGregor couldn't even win this fight if it was fought in the octagon under MMA rules since his ground game is crap to begin with. Just think how fast Floyd would KO him with those little bitty gloves they wear in MMA. McGregor has as much chance of beating Floyd as Rhonda Rousey has.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I can not stand this guy. Not only is he just an egotistical cunt, but he really thinks he is the biggest thing in boxing, a sport he has never even fought in? And this guy was getting beat standing up by fucking Nate Diaz but he thinks he can beat Mayweather? But not only that, he thinks he is worth something in boxing and that mayweather is begging to fight him? That can't be true, and if it is, that is really bad on Mayweather's part. That fight is a joke and always has been.


I think he's quite funny tbh. I don't take anything he says serious, and I don't think he does either


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> 100 million dollar easy ass fights are the very definition of cherry picks. McGregor is the ripest, juiciest, most lucrative cherry. :deal


This is stupid.

A guaranteed one hundred million dollar + pay check is not a cherry pick.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> This is stupid.
> 
> A guaranteed one hundred million dollar + pay check is not a cherry pick.


Yes, it is. You have your definition completely backwards. Picking cherries is just grabbing for easy fights as opposed to fighting the top of the division. McGregor is an easy fight that comes with a big pay day. He's the greatest cherry pick of all time.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd wasn't the one that needed Connor, Connor was the one trying to generate interest and delay the Diaz rematch.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

browsing said:


> This is stupid.
> 
> A guaranteed one hundred million dollar + pay check is not a cherry pick.


What's your definition of a cherry pick then?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Just generating attention of each other


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

The thing is from Mcgregors point of veiw why would you not take this fight? It would be a 10 round 154lb fight, and with Mayweather it's less a fight more a sparring session nowadays and he would make 30 million or so in the process. He would lose every minute sure but that's a lot of money just to lose in a sport your not generally competing in. He would lose no credibility even if he done a Gatti job on him.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> This in a nutshell. McGregor was getting hit by Diaz, who in my opinion is a decent striker by MMA standards but absolutely horrible as far as pure boxing is concerned. Mayweather would toy with this clown and check-hook him until he was knocked senseless.
> 
> McGregor couldn't even win this fight if it was fought in the octagon under MMA rules since his ground game is crap to begin with. Just think how fast Floyd would KO him with those little bitty gloves they wear in MMA. McGregor has as much chance of beating Floyd as Rhonda Rousey has.


I would put all my money and house down if you would bet me that floyd would KO McGregor in the Octagon under MMA rules, if this ever happens. .


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> This is stupid.
> 
> A guaranteed one hundred million dollar + pay check is not a cherry pick.


:lol:


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I would put all my money and house down if you would bet me that floyd would KO McGregor in the Octagon under MMA rules, if this ever happens. .


I say this because I've not seen much in the way of a ground game from McGregor except getting choked out by Diaz in their first fight. The Irishman fancies himself a slick boxer, and there is no other fighter as slick as Mayweather. Now, if Floyd comes in and plays around with the guy for 5 X 5 minute rounds and takes the money and runs, then it is less likely he will KO him. However, if Floyd comes in and actually goes for the KO, it's pretty much a foregone conclusion McGregor will go to sleep.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> I say this because I've not seen much in the way of a ground game from McGregor except getting choked out by Diaz in their first fight. The Irishman fancies himself a slick boxer, and there is no other fighter as slick as Mayweather. Now, if Floyd comes in and plays around with the guy for 5 X 5 minute rounds and takes the money and runs, then it is less likely he will KO him. However, if Floyd comes in and actually goes for the KO, it's pretty much a foregone conclusion McGregor will go to sleep.


Honestly hope it happens, then we can have a bet on whether floyd KO's him.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Honestly hope it happens, then we can have a bet on whether floyd KO's him.


You and I both know it's not going to happen. It would make Floyd look foolish to fight a guy like McGregor when so many other fights are out there that boxing fans would rather see as opposed to him taking something like this farce. It would take on a circus atmosphere at best.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd would brutalise McGregor - it would be bad. The fight would be stopped in the later rounds due to too many flush rights McGregor would take to the face. It would be one of the biggest embarassments in professionam combat sports history. McGregor knows that. It's why he's simply riding Floyd's name to stardom. Floyd has helped him do that by giving the fight some credence. I can only imagine Floyd is taking a small promotional percentage fee from McGregor's management team to fool millions into thinking this fight might happen. Everyone is being duped


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shannon Sharpe is hilarious


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Shannon Sharpe is hilarious


whats this shit about you gotta kill mcgregor to get him to lose. all his losses are submissions lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Judging the PPV numbers on conors 4 ppvs this year i might say this statement probably has some truth to it


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Shannon Sharpe is hilarious


Is this what passes for sports journalism these days? That white guy is bloody annoying.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Connor barely made 3 million in his last fight and he has the billion dollar man running around?

I don't think so


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Shannon Sharpe is hilarious


Dana white said he would give his blessing isn't really a surprise considering he said he would have to allow kicks and elbows and all that. And there is no reason for Mayweather to agree to that and he shouldn't. He's a boxer not a kick boxer or mma guy. This is why these fantasy matchups between guys of two different sports aren't worthwhile. You have to go to the other guys sport completely or nothing at all. That's why we don't see them on the high levels. And god damn skip is annoying. Him and that other guy they have usually on there instead of Sharpe are about the two worst people to talk sports together that you could find, and they somehow put them on air. Sharpe is alright but I still think they could do better. They just need two new guys all together. Two guys that will talk like adults about sports in unbiased ways instead of trying to yell over each other and clearly being biased and playing favorites


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dana and the UFC would do anything possible to prevent that from happening.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Floyd did it before when he fought Big show. If the one with this new guy happened it would be no different.

Just a gimmick for Floyd to make money.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> I say this because I've not seen much in the way of a ground game from McGregor except getting choked out by Diaz in their first fight. The Irishman fancies himself a slick boxer, and there is no other fighter as slick as Mayweather. Now, if Floyd comes in and plays around with the guy for 5 X 5 minute rounds and takes the money and runs, then it is less likely he will KO him. However, if Floyd comes in and actually goes for the KO, it's pretty much a foregone conclusion McGregor will go to sleep.


If they fought in the Octagon, McGregor would look for the takedown and if he gets it, he would submit Floyd quickly and easily. McGregor's ground game is weak by MMA standards, but he is a brown belt and Floyd's submission defence is absolutely nonexistent.

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I can not stand this guy. Not only is he just an egotistical cunt, but he really thinks he is the biggest thing in boxing, a sport he has never even fought in?


Now that Mayweather is gone, McGregor is unarguably bigger than anyone in boxing.

In the last 11 months, he has headlined four different million-plus-selling PPVs against three different opponents.

Who in boxing has put on a million-PPV-selling fight this year?

Nobody, is who.

McGregor sold 3x as many PPVs in the Diaz rematch as Floyd did vs Berto, and there's no active boxer who gets anything _close _to the amount of mainstream press attention as McGregor does. Nor is there anyone who generates as much fan excitement.










More than 10,000 people turn up to his fucking _weigh-ins_. Last time you saw a boxer draw a crowd like that to step on a scale?

Here's part of the crowd at a press conference a month out from the Aldo fight.










Look at the crowd, and hear the energy and excitement.






Which boxer is generating buzz and atmosphere like that at a press conference? "Just an egotistical cunt"? Nah mate, at this point in time he is legitimately, _indisputably _the biggest combat-sports star on the planet.

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Floyd did it before when he fought Big show. If the one with this new guy happened it would be no different.
> 
> Just a gimmick for Floyd to make money.


So insecure.... :lol:

:hat


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Haggis said:


> So insecure.... :lol:
> 
> :hat


It isn't criticism. I have no issues with him attempting to make money. Anyone who thinks his public 'money' persona is the real him is deluded. His job is entertainment. These events are no different to him doing advertisements or endorsements.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It isn't criticism. I have no issues with him attempting to make money. Anyone who thinks his public 'money' persona is the real him is deluded. His job is entertainment. These events are no different to him doing advertisements or endorsements.


Why not call him by his name? He is a superstar, after all. No way to deny it, really. :conf

:hat


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Why not call him by his name? He is a superstar, after all. No way to deny it, really. :conf
> 
> :hat


I was referring to Mayweather. If you are talking about Conner Mcgregor, I don't know anything about him to make comment. Western MMA isn't followed in my country.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Now that Mayweather is gone, McGregor is unarguably bigger than anyone in boxing.
> 
> In the last 11 months, he has headlined four different million-plus-selling PPVs against three different opponents.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's good for him and UFC and all that and he might be a bigger star than any boxer, but he is not a boxer so he is not the biggest thing in boxing. I like to see his fights but other than that I can't stand him.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Haggis said:


> If they fought in the Octagon, McGregor would look for the takedown and if he gets it, he would submit Floyd quickly and easily. McGregor's ground game is weak by MMA standards, but he is a brown belt and Floyd's submission defence is absolutely nonexistent.
> 
> :hat


Of course that's what would happen. Floyd would never agree to an MMA fight. This isn't a hard thing to figure out guys, boxing match McGregor gets punked. MMA match Floyd gets punked.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

this is such a silly conversation, but if it were to happen, it'd definitely be a boxing match. and if it's a boxing match, mcgregor is definitely getting hatton'd. bank that. guys gas tank would fail him and floyd would merc him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It always makes me laugh when Floyd talks about how long he "reigned" at the "top":

"_I didn't know he was undefeated, I didn't know he *reigned* in MMA *for 20 years* and was undefeated, and was world champion in five different weight classes. That's something I didn't know._"​
Mayweather retired. Multiple times. Reigning at the top doesn't work like that mate. If you retire then not only are you not at the top, you're not even in the game. If we're being generous and say that Floyd's time at the top started after he beat Hernandez then seeing as he retired after the fight with Oscar that makes his time at the top around 9 years not 20. 9 years is admirable. It's good. Maybe even very good. But it's not 20.

You can't just airbrush retirements out of someone's career whether it's boxing or any other job.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Of course that's what would happen. Floyd would never agree to an MMA fight. This isn't a hard thing to figure out guys, boxing match McGregor gets punked. MMA match Floyd gets punked.


Exactly! Whoever picks the territory wins. That's why i don't see why people get so wrapped up in these fantasy matchups between fighters of two different sports.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I don't believe this man believes the shit he says. He just plays the anti-Floyd role for the camera.

"The aggressor wins the round" :lol: Yeah just come forward and you win.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I would love to see Conor's power in boxing gloves. Everyone looks like a power puncher when they wear 4 oz.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


>


So many damn casuals are saying this, they only recently learned what a check hook is in MMA (Joe Rogan still constantly calls it wrong)


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Muff said:


> I would love to see Conor's power in boxing gloves. Everyone looks like a power puncher when they wear 4 oz.


Phillip Ndou hit ten times harder at least


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Connor would just humiliate him at the press conferences..

But Floyd would win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Conor should sign to fight him in a boxing match and when the fight starts, just take him to the ground and break his legs.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

DobyZhee said:


> Connor would just humiliate him at the press conferences..
> 
> But Floyd would win.





EL MAS MACHO said:


> Conor should sign to fight him in a boxing match and when the fight starts, just take him to the ground and break his legs.


Ojay Abrahams did that against Wayne Alexander. Well, he didn't take him down, but he did headbutt him and knee him in the balls

I think MMA fans make the mistake of thinking boxers will rely only on their fists if the shit hits the fan, they also severly underestimate the punching power of boxers...because they wear "pillows on their fists" after all

this is a great mini rivalry between a journeyman who went on to have over 100 losses against a guy who went on to have one of the most famous and fiersome knockouts of recent history


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Levels

and weight


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Seriously......how the hell did Skip Bayless and Stephen A Smith EVER get on TV? It is pathetic! Shannon Sharpe starts out pretty good but then gets pretty annoying himself. I thought "professional" sportscasters were supposed to be unbiased and not just talk about their hatreds or love affairs with certain athletes


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Paulie Malignaggi would probably stop any UFC fighter at his weight class with 4oz gloves on. Also, a fighter as elusive as Floyd will be even harder to hit with the smaller gloves on, and will obviously cause more damage when he lands one of his own counters on you. Floyd would MAYBE be able to counter a takedown fairly well with his fists and footwork alone.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Paulie Malignaggi would probably stop any UFC fighter at his weight class with 4oz gloves on. Also, a fighter as elusive as Floyd will be even harder to hit with the smaller gloves on, and will obviously cause more damage when he lands one of his own counters on you. Floyd would MAYBE be able to counter a takedown fairly well with his fists and footwork alone.


Floyd would be easier to hit with the smaller gloves. A lot of his moves rely on his opponent's shots sliding off his gloves. Smaller gloves means much more room to find a way past the defence for a solid connection.

:hat


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Floyd would be easier to hit with the smaller gloves. A lot of his moves rely on his opponent's shots sliding off his gloves. Smaller gloves means much more room to find a way past the defence for a solid connection.
> 
> :hat


That's fair enough i guess. I noticed how McGregor at one point in, the second round i believe it was, tried using the shoulder roll lol. McGregor highly admires Mayweather deep down I am sure, so unsure why so many Floyd fans get butthurt over Conor's comments to hype the fight.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't understand why the hell fmj would want to fight McGregor....I mean, McGregor got beat up by an average, run of the mill fighter in diaz....maybe Floyd just wants to explore new territory, but seems kinda pointless to me. McGregor is a non-entity and a empty media creation without the talent or record to back up his hype.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> I don't understand why the hell fmj would want to fight McGregor....I mean, McGregor got beat up by an average, run of the mill fighter in diaz....maybe Floyd just wants to explore new territory, but seems kinda pointless to me. McGregor is a non-entity and a empty media creation without the talent or record to back up his hype.


A non-entity. :rofl

In the last 12 months, McGregor has headlined four different million-plus-selling PPVs against three different opponents.

In the last 18 months, how many million-selling PPVs has boxing in its entirety had? I'll give you a clue. Zero.

Potential matchups for McGregor that draw mainstream interest and casual fight fans are hyped for: Khabib, Woodley, Ferguson, Diaz 3.

Potential matchups in boxing that draw mainstream interest and that casual fans are hyped for: Mayweather vs McGregor.

Guy sells more PPVs this year than _*the entire sport of boxing*_ (and not by a little bit either) and you call him a non-entity. :rofl

And he doesn't have the record to back up his hype. :rofl Two-division champion mate. _Actual_ champion, not a paper beltholder. Only two other guys have ever held more than one UFC belt in their careers, and they are both first-ballot HOF legends. But yeah..... all hype. :rofl

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

15,000 people turned up to watch the non-entity's last weigh-in.

Not the fight.

The fucking _weigh-in_. :rofl















What a non-entity indeed. :lol:

:hat


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Haggis said:


> A non-entity. :rofl
> 
> In the last 12 months, McGregor has headlined four different million-plus-selling PPVs against three different opponents.
> 
> ...


wtf..this dude is special because he holds two titles? even you know how bogus that argument is...look i'm not even gonna argue this nonsense. i've seen connor mcgregor...seen him get destroyed by nick diaz then fight a blood and guts war with diaz in the rematch and diaz aint shit. the last dude he fought was supposed to be in a higher weight class, but dude was actually smaller and shorter...looked like he was two divisions smaller than mcgregor. mcgregor don't deserve a fight with floyd...i think floyd is just testing the marketability of the fight to see how many people would actually buy it....and maybe just finding ways to keep his name in the spotlight for his promotional ventures.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wtf..this dude is special because he holds two titles?


yes



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> even you know how bogus that argument is...


It's bogus to a boxing fan, because boxing championship belts mean absolutely nothing. To an MMA fan, it is virtually unprecedented and is an achievement that by itself makes him AN MMA ATG. (Not THE MMA ATG)



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> look i'm not even gonna argue this nonsense. i've seen connor mcgregor...seen him get destroyed by nick diaz then fight a blood and guts war with diaz in the rematch and diaz aint shit.


You want to argue about MMA and you don't know the difference between Nick and Nate Diaz? LOL.

And yep, McGregor lost to Nate first time round. Nate is enormous next to McGregor, and Conor fought a dumb fight. Dumb as hell. He tried to KO1 a savvy veteran with one of the most legendary chins in the sport. In the rematch he prepared better, fought smarter, and won a classic fight where he looked like a midget in the cage next to his opponent.

And yeah, Diaz isn't shit. He just has the most submission wins of anyone in UFC history, is all. Nobody in MMA respected Nate before he beat Conor. :lol:



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the last dude he fought was supposed to be in a higher weight class, but dude was actually smaller and shorter...looked like he was two divisions smaller than mcgregor.


Alvarez is a fucking tank and a career 155 pounder. McGregor's natural weight class is 155. They are the same sized guy. McGregor is longer, Alvarez is stronger.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> mcgregor don't deserve a fight with floyd...


Seeings as McGregor's last three fights have each sold about 3x as many PPVs as Floyd's retirement fight did, maybe it's Floyd who doesn't deserve equal billing with Conor. :yep



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i think floyd is just testing the marketability of the fight to see how many people would actually buy it....and maybe just finding ways to keep his name in the spotlight for his promotional ventures.


I think Floyd is just speaking McGregor's name because he knows who is The Man in combat sports right now, and he wants to try to keep himself relevant by leeching some of McGregor's shine. :lol:

:hat


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Haggis said:


> yes
> 
> It's bogus to a boxing fan, because boxing championship belts mean absolutely nothing. To an MMA fan, it is virtually unprecedented and is an achievement that by itself makes him AN MMA ATG. (Not THE MMA ATG)
> 
> ...


aight dude, you're obviously a true believer in the mcgregor hype....all i'm saying is, there is absolutely nothing for floyd to gain. in fact, i would consider it to be beneath his dignity to even seriously entertain a mcgregor fight...obviously floyd feels the same way because he's not showing any real interest. mcgregor is insignificant....he's significant to you. but he's insignificant in the larger scheme of things.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> aight dude, you're obviously a true believer in the mcgregor hype....


I've picked against him in 4 of his last 5 fights. :lol:



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> all i'm saying is, there is absolutely nothing for floyd to gain. in fact, i would consider it to be beneath his dignity to even seriously entertain a mcgregor fight...obviously floyd feels the same way because he's not showing any real interest. mcgregor is insignificant....he's significant to you. but he's insignificant in the larger scheme of things.


1) The fight is not going to happen.

2) If it DID happen, it would be HUGE in terms of sales and mainstream interest. WAAAAY bigger than anything else open to Floyd.

3) McGregor is not insignificant. He is _*undeniably*_ the #1 star in all of combat sports right now, and it's not close. When's the last time you saw 15,000 people turn up for a fucking weigh-in? And that's not a one-off - every time he competes, he draws crowds of 10,000+ to watch him step on a scale. More people show up to watch this guy weigh in, than showed up to the arena to watch boxing's Fight of the Year last weekend. But yeah..... he's insignificant, a non-entity. :lol:

:hat


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Haggis said:


> I've picked against him in 4 of his last 5 fights. :lol:
> 
> 1) The fight is not going to happen.
> 
> ...


whatever you say, bruh...cheers!


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Haggis said:


> A non-entity. :rofl
> 
> In the last 12 months, McGregor has headlined four different million-plus-selling PPVs against three different opponents.
> 
> ...


the butt is hurt defending an idol who doesn't know he exists

mate, fucking x factor and celebrity jungle and candy crush are probably multi multi million selling, just means the majority of people are fucking idiots imo. the majority of people I know have been fooled into believing debt is wealth, still doesn't make them rich, just clowns with a load of debt. just because there are millions who agree with them doesn't make them right, it makes them weak minded

I dont' have an opinion on this macregor guy as have not ever watched any UFC (yet) but to use fiat money and television buys to counter the posters point that this guy is an *empty media creation *was a big own goal. think about what you just did there... laughable really and even more so that you probably still don't see it


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Mcgregor brags about being the 4 billion dollar man, but his purses for the fights aren't even probably a million, his main income is from sponsers etc.. so basically he's bragging about getting ripped off by ufc


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

We know it would be a boxing fight. That's a given. 

I think you have to look at the narrative they would use to sell this fight. The narrative wouldn't be "Can Floyd beat Connor?" We know Connor can be stunned and beaten and we know Floyd is a master technician. The narrative is going to be "Can Connor beat Floyd?" That itself tells you who is the more respected fighter and who is seen as the dominant entity.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Haggis is a ******.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

It won't happen now, sounds like Mayweather wanted an 80-20 split or more knowing him, Pac had to settle for what? 60/40? Or less even? McGregor isn't taking a 20% split to get his ass kicked even if it would treble his highest purse. Imagine the build up though, McGregor for the most part is really funny and straight talking, he would verbally tear Mayweather to shreds.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

This boxing vs MMA scrap really is boring.Enjoy both worlds people.

As for this-if it's boxing Floyd wins if it's MMA Conor wins.

Which would happen in most cases.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Wig said:


> the butt is hurt defending an idol who doesn't know he exists


He's not my idol mate. He's an exciting fighter who has provided several awesome, action-packed fights and iconic moments in a sport that I really enjoy following.



Wig said:


> mate, fucking x factor and celebrity jungle and candy crush are probably multi multi million selling, just means the majority of people are fucking idiots imo. the majority of people I know have been fooled into believing debt is wealth, still doesn't make them rich, just clowns with a load of debt. just because there are millions who agree with them doesn't make them right, it makes them weak minded


Yeah, what kind of an idiot fight fan would enjoy supporting a guy who:

* Fights anyone, any time

* Always challenges himself and goes for the toughest available fight

* Works the mic like prime Ric Flair

* Gets in the cage and _fights - _always looking for the finish, and who has gone to decision twice in 24 career fights

* Attracts a level of support and generates electricity in the crowd like few fighters I've ever seen

* Has a fighting style like a fucking Street Fighter character

* And whose weigh-ins have a bigger crowd and better atmosphere than most champion's fights do

What kind of combat-sports fan would support _that_? :lol:



Wig said:


> I dont' have an opinion on this macregor guy as have not ever watched any UFC (yet) but to use fiat money and television buys to counter the posters point that this guy is an *empty media creation *was a big own goal. think about what you just did there... laughable really and even more so that you probably still don't see it


The guy said that McGregor was "a non-entity" and "an empty media creation without the talent or record to back up his hype."

Well, over 10,000 people show up to watch every time he weighs in. So there goes the "non-entity" thing, right out the window.

As far as talent and record? He has an iconic KO1 victory over the greatest MMA FW champion ever, a man who was undefeated for 10 years before McGregor iced him in seconds in the biggest fight of either man's career. This alone is a *legendary *win in MMA history.

And not only that, he absolutely decimated the LW champion as well, handing him by FAR the most one-sided defeat of his career. In fact, McGregor has handed out two of the most noncompetitive title-fight KOs in MMA history. There are three men on this planet who can claim to have been a UFC champion in more than one division, and McGregor is one of them. So much for the "he doesn't have the talent or achievements to justify his hype."

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I would put all my money and house down if you would bet me that floyd would KO McGregor in the Octagon under MMA rules, if this ever happens. .





gumbo2176 said:


> McGregor couldn't even win this fight if it was fought in the octagon under MMA rules since his ground game is crap to begin with. Just think how fast Floyd would KO him with those little bitty gloves they wear in MMA. McGregor has as much chance of beating Floyd as Rhonda Rousey has.


I'll take your money if that happens. McGregor would kick the shit out of him and turn Mayweather's legs into raw hamburger inside a round, and there would be nothing Mayweather could do to stop him. Floyd would need to be carried back to his corner like Faber was against Aldo.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:hat


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Haggis said:


> I'll take your money if that happens. McGregor would kick the shit out of him and turn Mayweather's legs into raw hamburger inside a round, and there would be nothing Mayweather could do to stop him. Floyd would need to be carried back to his corner like Faber was against Aldo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so painful, leg kicks must be even worse than they look.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> Mcgregor brags about being the 4 billion dollar man, but his purses for the fights aren't even probably a million, his main income is from sponsers etc.. so basically he's bragging about getting ripped off by ufc


well....they don't get fight sponsors in ufc like you're talking about since the Reebok deal. and his purse has been over a million for a little while now. the guy is pulling in big purses and bonuses at the moment.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> That looks so painful, leg kicks must be even worse than they look.


immeasurably worse. lol. I remember the first time I took a leg kick in sparring. it was shocking. I've been hit hard as fuck before , this was different. when those guys throw the kicks in fights it's like someone hitting you with a big ass bat


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Haggis said:


> He's not my idol mate. He's an exciting fighter who has provided several awesome, action-packed fights and iconic moments in a sport that I really enjoy following.
> 
> Yeah, what kind of an idiot fight fan would enjoy supporting a guy who:
> 
> ...


fair enough pal, you obviously know a lot more about this than I do. :nasir


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> That looks so painful, leg kicks must be even worse than they look.


There was a massive bodybuilder who came into our gym one time and was watching us practice our leg kicks. He went up to our Muay Thai teacher, a 140lb former Lumpini stadium champion and wanted to see if he can take his leg kick. Our teacher obliged, the guy went down writhing and screaming in pain holding his thigh, like he was in electric shock. Didn't see him again, presumably he went to up the poundage on his squats.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Wig said:


> fair enough pal, you obviously know a lot more about this than I do. :nasir


:good

I was iffy on McGregor for a long time. But three things made me a fan.

His first title fight at 145 pounds, they promoted it hard for months, then 2 weeks before the fight, the champion withdraws due to injury. What does the UFC do? Offers him the division's #2 guy, a wrestler who is the worst stylistic matchup in the division for McGregor. McGregor says "I'm not having my fans fly from Ireland to Vegas to support me and not see me fight." He accepts the match, wins by KO2. Awesome.

His second title fight, for the 155 belt, again the champion gets injured in training and pulls out of the fight. The UFC offers the fight to Nate Diaz, who says he doesn't want to cut to 155 at late notice but he'll fight at a 160 catchweight. McGregor accepts the fight and says, quote, "Fuck it, we'll do it at 170. Make yourself comfortable." Once again - he'll _genuinely _fight anyone, anytime. When's the last time you saw a guy have a huge title shot cancelled two weeks out from the fight, then choose to jump up 15 pounds on short notice (25 pounds up from his last fight) to fight a much bigger, dangerous guy for no title so as not to let his fans down?

Anyway, the third thing. McGregor gets choked out by a guy who clearly outsizes him, and the internet INSTANTLY _explodes _with haters waving their hard-ons around laughing about how he got exposed and is a fraud, all hype etc.

McGregor shows up to the postfight press conference, takes it on the chin, offers no excuses, gives Nate his props and says "I fought dumb. He was the better man tonight. Now I'll work even harder and get this one back. You'll see." A few months later, he fights Nate at 170 pounds again (15 pounds up from McGregor's best weight), and wins a five-round Fight of the Year candidate.

And all the while, his all-action fighting style is like a cartoon character, he hits like a fucking middleweight, and his press conferences are more entertaining than most guy's fights.

How can you not support a fighter like that? He's everything we want our combat-sports superstars to be. Nobody has ever paid for a McGregor fight and walked away feeling ripped off or even shortchanged. He's all action in the cage, he fights anybody and seeks out the biggest challenges, and if he loses, he takes the loss like a man. What's not to like? :conf :good

:hat


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Fuck, that was a MUCH longer post than planned. :rofl

:hat


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Haggis said:


> :good
> 
> I was iffy on McGregor for a long time. But three things made me a fan.
> 
> ...


This is bang on the money, The only class fighter with his attitude I can compare him to is Pac from 5 years ago. I know all his bravado is a show for the cameras, and he is actually a respectful guy, but his money trash talk does piss me off, ripped off from Mayweather, and he looked like a cunt himself. I follow MMA now because of McGregor, more fighters should model themselves on his attitude towards fighting.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> this is such a silly conversation, but if it were to happen, it'd definitely be a boxing match. and if it's a boxing match, mcgregor is definitely getting hatton'd. bank that. guys gas tank would fail him and floyd would merc him.


Conor would have a ton less pure boxing talent than Hatton...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Haggis said:


> :good
> 
> I was iffy on McGregor for a long time. But three things made me a fan.
> 
> ...


some people do not like conner mcgregor because he is articulate, captivating and most important...white

i could only imagine the hate if the irishman were of asian descent like manny pacquioa or gennady golovkin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> some people do not like conner mcgregor because he is articulate, captivating and most important...white
> 
> i could only imagine the hate if the irishman were of asian descent like manny pacquioa or gennady golovkin


Simple minded


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd rather not see it. McGregor has good boxing in MMA but Floyd is Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was disappointed that it wasn't Pacquiao or someone with more firepower that was in talks for this fight. I saw the McGregor boxing sparring video and I think Floyd stops him, shit I think Paulie stops him if you give him enough rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


I was happy to see Mayweather on ESPN all day. He has some nice gems there. I'll probably post a thread about it later. Maybe 2 since there were so many things to cover.

and $15 million guarantee plus a ppv percentage? McGregor better take that.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mcgregor has responded on instagram.

Posted a cartoon image of him standing over a knocked out Mayweather with a tag line that says

'Call me CJ watson'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dana White just said on FoxSports1 that he'd offer Floyd a $25 million guarantee, the same as Conor and then ppv split.

So he's saying that he doesn't want the fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Does Dana White actually realize how much $25 million is to Floyd?

This isn't the fucking UFC Dana.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRgVqHzgJZq/


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BRgVqHzgJZq/


What an embarrassment to boxing this would be. Put them in the fucking cage. MMGay is already a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Ward-Kovalev II is that month they could put that on the undercard


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What an embarrassment to boxing this would be. Put them in the fucking cage. MMGay is already a fucking embarrassment.


Make it in WWE where they can have a "no script" match like this:






Therefore, the match is still a completely legit shoot-fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What an embarrassment to boxing this would be. Put them in the fucking cage. MMGay is already a fucking embarrassment.


More embarrassing than Ali vs the wrestler?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> More embarrassing than Ali vs the wrestler?







Inoki has a better resume than McGregor.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Get this shit done already, the faster Floyd whoops this dude's ass the quicker I can laugh at all the dumbass people I know that think McGregor would win.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Get this shit done already, the faster Floyd whoops this dude's ass the quicker I can laugh at all the dumbass people I know that think McGregor would win.


Who do you hang around with? I have dozens of friends who like boxing, mma or both, and absolutely none of them have Mcgregor winning.

You must of looked really hard to find these retards.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Crean said:


> Who do you hang around with? I have dozens of friends who like boxing, mma or both, and absolutely none of them have Mcgregor winning.
> 
> You must of looked really hard to find these retards.


Na you don't have to look too hard, if I remember correctly there were some retards in the lounge that had Rhonda's hoe ass beating Floyd.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na you don't have to look too hard, if I remember correctly there were some retards in the lounge that had Rhonda's hoe ass beating Floyd.


I haven't met any in real life.

Online trolls and bored teenagers dont count.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Crean said:


> I haven't met any in real life.
> 
> Online retards and bored teenagers dont count.


Fixed that for ya.

Mostly casual MMA fans, which are worse that boxing casuals.

One of them asked me how KOs occurred in Boxing when they wear pillows.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Really hope this doesn't happen, luckily I still don't think it will.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Inoki has a better resume than McGregor.


ha! that was quality.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Not even the best mma boxer in Ireland, look at the bodyshots


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Crean said:


> Who do you hang around with? I have dozens of friends who like boxing, mma or both, and absolutely none of them have Mcgregor winning.
> 
> You must of looked really hard to find these retards.


There are plenty, I love that MMA has brought more attention to combat sports but it's about 90% of casuals that don't know shit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> I haven't met any in real life.
> 
> Online trolls and bored teenagers dont count.


I have a cousin who is really into MMA and watches the big boxing fights, and he thinks Conor is worth betting on. He's never fought in boxing or anything and simply doesn't understand the gap in skill. A lot of casuals think these guys are all on the same general level of human being, just with different "stats", so Conor has a chance with Floyd. They don't understand the pyramid you have to climb to get to the top.

The best way to explain it is to probably show them the fight between a shot Roy Jones and the fan who won the contest to fight him. He was a young MMA professional in his prime with an amateur boxing background. Jones stopped him in 2.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BRgVqHzgJZq/


Seems to me that Floyd is putting Conor in his place lately with all of what he's saying.

I've not yet heard Conor make a serious response and seems every time he does Dana shuts it down or changes the script.

Floyd is right with his "I'm a boss, Conor isn't" type talk.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hope Conors been training obsessively in boxing this whole time. It only helps his mma career further


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

What's the latest on this? Does it look like happening?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thread title does have some truth to it. Just look at Mayweather.

No boxer out there that really stands out over the other for a 50-0 event.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking hell, I'm so bored of this, either happen and rob all the dumb people of their money or both shut the fuck up about it. This has no significance other than how much money it makes, there is no intrigue to it other than "just how badly will he lose", and it would have to be pretty bad for me to warrant watching it.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a big money fight that's why its happening. And lets be honest a semi retir3d Floyd won't have to train to the level he did before to still compete vs Connor.

This is like a secondary physics teacher against a particle physicist. One knows the theory the other the practice.

Still it will be interesting for the 5 odd rounds at the start. Floyd will semi carry him this is as much an exhibition as a boxing match.

I would actually pay for this though at least Connor will make a fight of it unlike some safety first boxers. Heck lets not forget how effective Maidanas crude slugging was in the 1st Floyd fight.

After a rough few rounds Floyd will carry Connor to a competitive respectful UD.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> This is a big money fight that's why its happening. And lets be honest a semi retir3d Floyd won't have to train to the level he did before to still compete vs Connor.
> 
> This is like a secondary physics teacher against a particle physicist. One knows the theory the other the practice.
> 
> ...


No fucking way this goes 12.

Mayweather inside 6


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> No fucking way this goes 12.
> 
> Mayweather inside 6


Not before 3 at least. Floyd is a showman he will carry McGregor and his hands aren't what they were.. He won't look for the KO.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> This is like a secondary physics teacher against a particle physicist. One knows the theory the other the practice.
> *
> I would actually pay for this though at least Connor will make a fight of it unlike some safety first boxers.* Heck lets not forget how effective Maidanas crude slugging was in the 1st Floyd fight.
> 
> After a rough few rounds Floyd will carry Connor to a competitive respectful UD.


:hatton


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> This is a big money fight that's why its happening. And lets be honest a semi retir3d Floyd won't have to train to the level he did before to still compete vs Connor.
> 
> This is like a secondary physics teacher against a particle physicist. One knows the theory the other the practice.
> 
> ...


What kind of bullshit is this?

Maidana was a high level amateur on the international circuit and an accomplished professional world champion.

So because Maidana had success in a rough and rugged fight Conor will be able to make a fight out of it?

His "crude slugging" would still be several level some ahead of Conor.

Get the hell out of here with that bullshit


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dana White has now changed his tune on this, now sees the fight happening.

I think Conor will make it interesting. I don't see him gassing out he is a smart fighter. I'm not saying he wins, but I think he makes it a fight. If Floyd don't get knocked out, I think Mayweather might lose a decision and have a swollen eye.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Dana White has now changed his tune on this, now sees the fight happening.
> 
> I think Conor will make it interesting. I don't see him gassing out he is a smart fighter. I'm not saying he wins, but I think he makes it a fight. If Floyd don't get knocked out, I think Mayweather might lose a decision and have a swollen eye.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just to clarify, I meant Conor would lose a decision and leave the fight with a swollen eye.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Just to clarify, I meant Conor would lose a decision and leave the fight with a swollen eye.


Connor's getting knocked out and leaving the ring with a bruised ego.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl these MMA guys are ridiculous


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> This is a big money fight that's why its happening. And lets be honest a semi retir3d Floyd won't have to train to the level he did before to still compete vs Connor.
> 
> This is like a secondary physics teacher against a particle physicist. One knows the theory the other the practice.
> 
> ...


Wtf. What fucking nonsense did I just read?!


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Connor's getting knocked out and leaving the ring with a bruised ego.


And a huge paycheck. I'd do it. My ego isn't worth near that kind of money.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl these MMA guys are ridiculous


Skip Bayless has to be one of the dumbest people sports analyst/commentator or whatever you call it to do it professionally.

Maybe he's better at calling other sports coz he is horrible talking boxing


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl these MMA guys are ridiculous


I hope Floyd Gatti's him. So fucking stupid. Skip is also completely transparent, he doesn't believe the shit he says.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm still very torn on this happening. I'd really like Mayweather to put a Gatti style hiding on McGregor but I don't think Mayweather will. Would be nice to shut up all these fuckin morons that think McGregor can beat everyone. I have it on decent authority that McGregor routinely gets a bit of a trimming off a decent Irish amateur. These things go around the gyms in Ireland and this lad gets brought in to spar McGregor for his stand up. He does hit hard McGregor but he can't live with this lad nevermind Mayweather.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

#1 I'll watch it...
#2 It'll do huge numbers
#3 There's a sucker born every minute
#4 Floyd Gatti's his ass...beats him something stupid


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I'm still very torn on this happening. I'd really like Mayweather to put a Gatti style hiding on McGregor but I don't think Mayweather will. Would be nice to shut up all these fuckin morons that think McGregor can beat everyone. I have it on decent authority that McGregor routinely gets a bit of a trimming off a decent Irish amateur. These things go around the gyms in Ireland and this lad gets brought in to spar McGregor for his stand up. He does hit hard McGregor but he can't live with this lad nevermind Mayweather.


The Van Heerden sparring footage doesn't flatter him either.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather destroys him. Conor ain't even a boxer, and let's be honest, Mayweather could come back now and beat 99% of boxers around his weight class. Mayweather would make a killing regardless of who he fought.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Conor talking to Canelo and Broner


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Conor talking to Canelo and Broner


Said as if Canelo wasn't eating anything in return for opening up against Floyd.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

100 mill for easy work, if i was money may I'd jump on that easy check too and be running around trying to make it happen.. this check will be easier then the run down pacquio fight

mcgregor going to get whooped in this circus.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Conor talking to Canelo and Broner


this will be a great video to edit, once you have may countering his every weak attempt at aggression.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

]




Nice opening bodyshot, followed by a great fight


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Conor talking to Canelo and Broner


He doesn't know wtf he's talking about


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Said as if Canelo wasn't eating anything in return for opening up against Floyd.


Switched on!!






Does he hit as hard as Berto though?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> this will be a great video to edit, once you have may countering his every weak attempt at aggression.


Waz up mi amigo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


With GGG vs Canelo signed and the heavyweight scene on fire at the moment I hope that will make a lot of boxing fans hesitant to buy this pile of shit. It is going to make last nights fight look competitive.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully this will be the end of this.

http://www.boxingscene.com/ufc-white-sets-deadline-on-mayweather-vs-mcgregor-fight--116492


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It's amazing that it's actually come this far.

I really think it will happen. I hope to make a few $$$$ out of it with some of the more gullible fans.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Let it happen so the MMA casuals can go back into hiding


----------

